# "Lord of the Rings" - "May It Be" - Enya - Cover by "Elf Warrior" Elena House



## arts

*"Lord of the Rings" - "May It Be" - Enya - Cover by "Elf Warrior" Elena House*

I uploaded my new music video "May It Be" from the "Lord of the Rings" movie . 
I hope you like me being an ELF warrior. LOL
Thank you!


----------



## PetrB

"This video is no longer available because the Youtube account associated with this video has been terminated."

Only a little sorry to express relief - it seems some people are using TC to merely Phish for youtube hits, and contribute nothing else.


----------

